# IronMagLabs Presents Ultra Male Rx - Coming Soon!



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2011)

*Ultra Male Rx**™* - Coming Soon!
*Testosterone Booster/Estrogen Reducer*

Bottle size: 60 caps
Serving size: 1 cap

Vitamin D (as D3 Cholecalciferol) - 2000IU
Zinc (from Aspartate) - 10mg

*Proprietary Blend (560mg):*
Prolensis™ (Bulbine Natalensis PE 10:1)
Urtica Dioica Extract 10:1 
Maca Root PE 20:1
Bioperine

Suggested Use: Take 1 capsule twice daily.
*
**************************************


*The Science of ProLensis**™*

 Studies looking into the screening of  ProLensis™ reveal the presence of saponins, tannins, alkaloids and  anthraquinones. These phytochemicals are ultimately responsible for the  effects of ProLensis™. It has long been known that saponins enhance  androgen (such as testosterone) production, and that alkaloids increase  the dilation of blood vessels in the sexual organs.


*Mechanism of Action*

         ProLensis™ is a multi-faceted compound in  all of the ways it exerts its positive effects on the hormonal balance  of the body.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In regards to testosterone, ProLensis™ increases GnRH-LH signalling,  and also increases cholesterol in the testes. These distinct processes  are important for testosterone synthesis. GnRH, or  Gonadotropin-Releasing Hormone, is released from the hypothalamus in the  brain. In turn, this stimulates the release of LH, or Luteinizing  Hormone, from the pituitary. LH is the hormone that directly stimulates  cells (called Leydig Cells) in the testes to release testosterone.  Evidence shows that ProLensis™ can stimulate LH *169%*  compared to study controls.


 _By enhancing GnRH-LH signalling, ProLensis™ amplifies the process  by which testosterone is stimulated, akin to turning up the volume on a  stereo._

 In cooperation with this, ProLensis™ also elevates levels of  testicular cholesterol. Cholesterol is the equivalent of raw material in  the testes job of creating testosterone. The cholesterol is taken up  into the mitochondria of the testes where it is processed into  pregnenolone. From this stage it is converted into sex steroids and  glucocorticoids. Due to cholesterol’s status as a raw material, it’s  uptake into the testes is the rate-limiting step in sex steroid  synthesis. This manifests into a marked increase in testosterone of *347%*,  as shown in research.

_In other words, testosterone creation can only be enhanced if  testicular cholesterol levels are elevated. In doing this, ProLensis™  increases testosterone output._

 ProLensis™ has also been shown to act as an aphrodisiac. Studies  involving mammals given ProLensis™ show a significant increase in  frequencies of mount, intromission, ejaculation and ejaculatory latency.  This effect is believed to be due to the increase in acid phosphatase  (ACPT) in the testes. ACPT is widely distributed in the testes and plays  an important role in the physiology of sperm. Increased levels of this  enzyme are associated with higher testes output. Researchers believe  this effect suggests an enhanced mobilization of carbohydrate and lipid  metabolites which are used by the accessory sex structure and/or  spermatozoa in the seminal fluid.
_ProLensis™ contains phytochemicals that drive the machinery  involved in sperm production and sex drive._

 In addition to the effects on blood flow to sexual organs that the  alkaloid phytochemicals exert, researchers have hypothesized that other  constituents of ProLensis™ may act directly on the central nervous  system, modulating the action of neurotransmitters. Unbeknown to some,  neurotransmitters such as serotonin play a very large role in the  complicated science of sex drive.

_By influencing neurotransmitters, the bioactive agents present in  ProLensis™ further augment the aphrodisiac effect of the extract._
 Investigation into ProLensis™ has also demonstrated a marked decrease  in estrogen levels in mammalian research models. This decrease is as  much as 35% in comparison to study controls. While the researchers do  not speculate why this may be the case, they do speculate that this  reduction in estrogen may be partly responsible for the increased  testosterone.


 In summary, ProLensis™ exerts several favorable effects on the  hormonal milieu, documented in the table below.

*Hormones*
*%    Change*
_Testosterone    (serum)_
                                       ↑ 347%
_Luteinizing    Hormone (serum)_
                                       ↑ 169%
_Estrogen_
                                       ↓ 35%
_Prolactin    (serum)_
                                       ↔ No change

*ProlensisTM:* Home


----------



## independent (Apr 10, 2011)

Need a tester? Im completely drug and supplement free.


----------



## BioChem (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice.  ETA?


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 11, 2011)

bump for eta??


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Need a tester? Im completely drug and supplement free.


Yes, we will be looking for loggers once we have it in stock.



BioChem said:


> Nice.  ETA?





IronPotato said:


> bump for eta??


ETA around the middle to end of May.


----------



## BioChem (Apr 11, 2011)

Great addition to the line


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2011)

the label is finished, but the product will not be ready for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 14, 2011)

Preliminary price or any pre-sale prices?


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

So you are telling me this will make the girlfriend happy too? 


|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Preliminary price or any pre-sale prices?



our retail price will be $49.99 but our retailers will probably be closer to $40-$45 per bottle.



|Z| said:


> So you are telling me this will make the girlfriend happy too?
> 
> |Z|
> 
> Orbit Nutrition Rep



We are using a patented compound called Prolensis PE 10:1 along with Stinging Nettle PE 10:1 and Maca PE 20:1, if this product does not enhance your sex drive nothing will.


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

Prince said:


> our retail price will be $49.99 but our retailers will probably be closer to $40-$45 per bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> We are using a patented compound called Prolensis PE 10:1 along with Stinging Nettle PE 10:1 and Maca PE 20:1, if this product does not enhance your sex drive nothing will.



so i can buy more sex drive, but can I by more ladies from you too? 


don't make me resort to


----------



## independent (Apr 29, 2011)

Is the nettle divanil?


----------



## betterthisbod (May 1, 2011)

So this could be better than say phytoserms 347 or the impossible to get HCGenerate?  If so this is gonna be sweet.  Im in need of a natty test booster for my PCT as I am on a cycle now.


----------



## 316racing (May 6, 2011)

Whats the status on this?
Date?
Thanks


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2011)

betterthisbod said:


> So this could be better than say phytoserms 347 or the impossible to get HCGenerate?  If so this is gonna be sweet.  Im in need of a natty test booster for my PCT as I am on a cycle now.



its going to be more potent than Phytoserms 347, I don't really know much about HCGenerate.

Ultra Male Rx will will be available later this month.


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2011)

betterthisbod said:


> So this could be better than say phytoserms 347 or the impossible to get HCGenerate?  If so this is gonna be sweet.  Im in need of a natty test booster for my PCT as I am on a cycle now.



Okay, I just looked over the ingredients in HCGenerate, honestly Ultra Male Rx + Anabolic Matrix Rx would be FAR superior to using Phytoserm347 + HCGenerate in my opinion. I am not saying there is anything wrong with either of their products, I am just saying using our two products will give you many of the same ingredients, plus additional ingredients at higher doses.


----------



## kyoryoko (May 6, 2011)

Yea I can't wait to try this!!! 

You guys ship to Japan?


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2011)

Orbitnutrition.com does and they carry our product line.


----------



## betterthisbod (May 9, 2011)

Great fellas..Cant wait


----------



## mber (May 21, 2011)

How's it lookin'?  Soon?   about to make another Orbit order.


----------

